# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Mozambique Rain Frogs - Breviceps mossambicus?

## JoeTurtleKing

Hi everyone I'm looking into getting a pair of Mozambique Rain Frogs (Breviceps mossambicus) but I'm having trouble find info on them so if someone can give me an idea of setup,temp,ect I would really appreciate it. Also is $85 + shipping for a pair a good price or is it expensive?

----------


## Reggie

Keep them alittle dryer than spadefoot toads here in the US. It would be better if you got more males if you had plans to breed them. I'm not sure about mossambicus but there are several Breviceps that will lay their eggs and hatch in underground chambers. I love how the males will run , jump and glue themselves to females but do not get it on your fingers , it's hard to get off !! As far as price ? It's up to the vendor as these are not common in the pet trade. I did see those on another website, they are nice looking. Good luck with them.

----------


## SethD

Your in mostly uncharted waters with these. I had some several years back but they only lived a couple weeks in spite of having good appetites.

----------

